# Omg



## Bicycle Belle (Dec 4, 2011)

Now here's something you don't see on ebay every day. Is this person a member of the CABE? Have to say though I love the Skylark, I would never pay that much for it. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1935-Elgin-...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbf5b0268
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-Elgin-...163?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbf5b2c6b


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Now here's something you don't see on ebay every day. Is this person a member of the CABE? Have to say though I love the Skylark, I would never pay that much for it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1935-Elgin-...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbf5b0268
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-Elgin-...163?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbf5b2c6b




Belle,
    I don't believe he is. Both of these bikes just went through the Bonham auctin in Las Vegas as no-sales. I ran across the Bluebird on the internet and contacted him but he had already consigned them to the auction plus, as you can see, he is somewhat optimistic about value, Both bikes appear to be very nice high end restos that he did. v/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, no wonder they didn't reach the reserve @ Bonhams....

  Call me crazy, I'd rather have the Skylark, I've seen faaaaarrr fewer of them for sale this year.


----------



## vincev (Dec 4, 2011)

I am pretty sure the Bluebird was posted here about 3 weeks ago with the same asking price.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2011)

That was a different Blusebird--I think Nate may have bought that bike. I could about kick myself though because about six months ago a really nice Skylark was on Ebay for about $3300 if memory serves which I thought was more than a fair price. I already have my fair share of girls bikes though so I took a pass but kinda regret it. v/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Dec 4, 2011)

That isnt the same Bluebird seen on here about 3 weeks ago. And I have one question about the paint scheme on the BB I dont believe the red pin striping is correct on the tank around the bump of the tank even though I have seen a couple BB painted that way I have never seen an original BB with that paint scheme.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 4, 2011)

I think both of these bikes were at the show in Alameda in September"
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?16559-alameda-ca-vintage-bike-show&highlight=alameda
If anything, they were  almost too nice.   A lot of time and money had been spent on the restorations, and they are probably good for another 200 years.  It can pay off to buy the best...


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 4, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> Call me crazy, I'd rather have the Skylark, I've seen faaaaarrr fewer of them for sale this year.




Definitely not crazy! Make that another vote for the Skylark  Bicycle manufacturers had some terrific design teams back in the day to come up with bicycles like these two.

Dave


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 4, 2011)

If the seller put at least half the time into the actual restoration as he did in creating the listing, it's a nice bike.
If someone was willing to shell out 13K, I would think they would know what they're buying...

No, at least with my 36 red/ivory bluebird, there is no pinstiping around the bump...artistic liberty perhaps?
Chris


----------



## slick (Dec 5, 2011)

There was a Skylark on ebay a few months back needing full resto missing the front fender and seat that i've been kicking myself for not stepping up and getting. Sold for a hair under $500. I thought that was a pretty fair price even though that fender would be tough to find without the rest of the bike attached to it.

I know the guy who owns both the BB and the Skylark listed on ebay. I havn't seen the bikes in person but i'm sure they had an extensive resto that is top notch done on them. And yes, they are the same bikes from the Alameda car show.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 5, 2011)

both of them were at my bike show last october.out of all the bikes there,i have to say there was a constant crowd around them all day.the owner did one of the best restorations i've seen on anything.pictures don't do them justice.
i hope he gets his money.i don't think they can be bought and restored to that quality any cheaper.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 5, 2011)

island schwinn said:


> both of them were at my bike show last october.out of all the bikes there,i have to say there was a constant crowd around them all day.the owner did one of the best restorations i've seen on anything.pictures don't do them justice.
> i hope he gets his money.i don't think they can be bought and restored to that quality any cheaper.




As one that has a nice original and knowing what to look for, I would agree with you on your points.
The price comparision is likely to Jesse Jame's (mostly) unrestored original and I suppose the argument of whether a pristine restored desirable bicycle has the cache as an original with less shine will be settled here.
The bluebird is the pinnacle of the balloon tire era...and you can quote me on that as well!
Chris


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 5, 2011)

ya know i trucked a pair original his and hers grille skirted elgins to several swap meets and couldnt get 50 bucks out of either of them. I tossed both of those bikes in the scrap pile. Everyone I talked to told me Elgins were the worst peices of junk around. People wouldnt even look at them.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 5, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> As one that has a nice original and knowing what to look for, I would agree with you on your points.
> The price comparision is likely to Jesse Jame's (mostly) unrestored original and I suppose the argument of whether a pristine restored desirable bicycle has the cache as an original with less shine will be settled here.
> The bluebird is the pinnacle of the balloon tire era...and you can quote me on that as well!
> Chris






cyclebuster said:


> ya know i trucked a pair original his and hers grille skirted elgins to several swap meets and couldnt get 50 bucks out of either of them. I tossed both of those bikes in the scrap pile. Everyone I talked to told me Elgins were the worst peices of junk around. People wouldnt even look at them.





Well, there are your two extremes..... The reality, as usual, is somewhere in between.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 5, 2011)

*lots of difference*

There is a difference of night and day- there is no comparison to the Blue Bird - SkyLark.vs the grill skirted elgins, it would be like comparing your wife or girlfriend -to your sister- mother


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 5, 2011)

the real deal is that most people will put up with the poor quality of a Bluebird for the beauty of a Bluebird.
Me... I'd rather have a Robin.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 6, 2011)

*sold for 12,000*

blue bird sold for 12,000.00 every body did good ..


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2011)

well i feel good now.   I was going to let it sit but its worth doing a top notch resto now.


----------



## npence (Dec 6, 2011)

I think the seller should be very happy with the price he got for the Bluebird. I would have never guessed it would go for 12K.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 6, 2011)

That was a pretty good example of the restored vs original value comparison.

Normally an original bike would be the higher value bike, but in this case, the bike was so well done, that it didn't matter that it had been altered.

I didn't see the before and after photo's, but from the discription, it sounded like the bike had undergone some extensive work done to bring it back.

That would usually send up the big red flag, but again, because this bike was so well done, it still brought a better than average price.

I have always thought that restoration was a losing proposition on a bike because you usually spend way more money to do it than the bike turns out to be worth.

Now, that may, or may not be the case here. But, That was a beautiful bike, and it probably sold for more than an original paint bike would have sold for, sans the Jesse James connection.


----------



## slick (Dec 6, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread but I posted before that I do bike restoration as well as classic car restoration VERY cheap! Body and the paint work usually run anywhere from $250-500 depending on colors and how beat the parts are. The materials alone are around $100 on up. I metal finish/polish everything carefully before it goes to the chrome shop also (which is extra $) so none of the details are lost like most chromers do.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 6, 2011)

cyclingday said:


> That was a pretty good example of the restored vs original value comparison.
> Now, that may, or may not be the case here. But, That was a beautiful bike, and it probably sold for more than an original paint bike would have sold for, sans the Jesse James connection.




I am not sure about all that...there is not enough current data to say either way.
However, a restored bluebird is worth twice as much as an unrestored Schwinn autocycle with premium parts 

A bicycle can always be restored, nice originals are much rarer.
Kudos to those who really invest in a quality restoration, but in my mind, it's never the same in many aspects, primarily value. 

Chris


----------



## npence (Dec 6, 2011)

I think a nice restored Bluebird is worth just as much as a nice original for the simple fact all the parts on a bluebird are bluebird only parts for the most part. not like a base model schwinn that you can restore and make it a deluxe model schwinn. you know a restored Bluebird came out of the factory looking like that with all the option you have no other choice. I feel restored bikes lose the value because once it is restored you really dont know what it looked like when it came out of the factory any body can add a springer fork the deluxe headlights, add a tank to a bike when it left the factory as a base model bike then after the restore and all the added parts now you have a deluxe model. I feel the bluebird is one of the only bike that cant be made into a deluxe model bike because when it left the factory that was your only choice till 1938 when the bluebirds turned ugly in my opinion when you could get a base model blue bird with no speedo and a dummy headlight. You can Take any schwinn bike and make it into a deluxe model bike all they did was add a bunch of stuff to it to make it more deluxe. That is why in my opinion restored bluebirds hold there value just as much as an original.


----------



## slick (Dec 6, 2011)

npence said:


> I think a nice restored Bluebird is worth just as much as a nice original for the simple fact all the parts on a bluebird are bluebird only parts for the most part. not like a base model schwinn that you can restore and make it a deluxe model schwinn. you know a restored Bluebird came out of the factory looking like that with all the option you have no other choice. I feel restored bikes lose the value because once it is restored you really dont know what it looked like when it came out of the factory any body can add a springer fork the deluxe headlights, add a tank to a bike when it left the factory as a base model bike then after the restore and all the added parts now you have a deluxe model. I feel the bluebird is one of the only bike that cant be made into a deluxe model bike because when it left the factory that was your only choice till 1938 when the bluebirds turned ugly in my opinion when you could get a base model blue bird with no speedo and a dummy headlight. You can Take any schwinn bike and make it into a deluxe model bike all they did was add a bunch of stuff to it to make it more deluxe. That is why in my opinion restored bluebirds hold there value just as much as an original.





I'll 2nd that! Good choice in words Nate. It's still just a schwinn that could have been nothing but a base model before a parted out bike came along and all of a sudden you have a top notch grade bike. It's sort of the same thing with a Shelby Speedline Airflow. You may have a bike without a tank but trying to find that tank with the inserts is like searching for the Holy Grail. It may turn up but most likely not without the rest of the bike and most likely not in my lifetime! Trust me.... i've been looking for a tank for my 2nd one for awhile!! Without the tank it's just a Shelby with not nearly a third the value.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 7, 2011)

some people like them fully restored and are willing to pay the top price they feel its worth and thats were the actual value should be. not based on opinions. i have to say i love them restored because of the workmanship and care that went into it and nice originals.  top dealers use auction results to value things and thats were the guide for value should be.  ill be posting my bb resto here in the future.


----------



## then8j (Dec 7, 2011)

So does it mean that now that this bluebird was sold for 12,000, that all those other bike just went up in value? If there is a rule of judging price by auction results this should be a true statement.

So if you own one then the insurance policy on it should be based on a $12,000 dollar replacement value. Just thinking out loud.......


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 7, 2011)

in a reality check yes the bird restored in that condition is estamated valued close to the value at hammer price.  every one with a collector bike or any collection likes to know what the value is and i have to say values it more than the real value at the hammer.  just like cars/antiques some go up and then they go down but quality and rarity never drops. never here of a picasso oil painting or any good painting drop in value same goes with desirable collectables.  it flucuates a little but it is highly valued. its the mid/low value collectables  that drop; but, if its desirable and rare and someone really wants it. you know the rest. that bike probably went to a high end collector who wants it next to his stable of rare cars/bikes. not every collector reads the cabe or is infulenced by opinions givin here i know i dont.


----------

